# My Squirrel Success and a Question



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

So I've practiced for mths until I could hit with accuracy what I wanted. Accuracy for me is everything as I have no desire to simply injure potential food. I decided to finally try and snag some food for myself... I went with Squirrel first! 

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper
3/8 Steel Ball Bearing
Double TBG .75 to .50 taper @ 7'' fork to pouch, with a 30'' draw length.

He was about 20ft away and I killed him instantly with a shot to the head. Now here's a weird one... I was hesitant to use 3/8 Steel because I was worried it wouldn't be heavy enough. I got no penetration with my shot, yet he died instantly!??? When I skinned him, I noticed he was bleeding internally near the head and neck area. You can see in the pic where I hit him. Either way, I was glad it was instant, and I got to enjoy eating him. 

Question... Why no penetration and yet, an instant death? You can see where I hit him just at the temple where the fur is missing.

View attachment 39092


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Slingshots generally kill more by blunt trauma than by penetration. If someone swung a baseball bat at the side of your head with good force, it would probably kill you, even with no penetration. The blunt trauma to the head interrupts nerve conduction, causes a concussion, and causes internal bleeding.

I am glad you had success. However, personally I would never use 3/8 steel for squirrels (or for hunting anything). You made a very good shot, so you were successful. If you had been just a little off, the ammo would not have been heavy enough to result in a kill ... and probably would not have disabled the squirrel enough for you to get it. With heavier ammo, a hit to the shoulder or the ribs may have killed it, but most certainly would have disabled it enough for you to get the game.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with Charles, I like 12.7 lead for squirrels.

Imo your bands are way too heavy for 3/8 steel and 3/8 steel is too light for hunting anything but smaller birds. Just like Charles said if you would have hit that squirrel almost anywhere but where you did it would have got away.

EDIT: Forgot to say nice freakin shot and nice looking sling and knife.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys! I try and learn from those before me.  Just so you know though, I didn't do this without forethought or practice... I try and study the forums as much as I can. I read the thread called Effective Hunting Setups and saw that some people were getting squirrels with steel, hence why even though I was worried it may be a little light... I gave it a go.

*However*, I listen to people who know more then me... I just ordered a 10mm lead mold to make some good hunting ammo!! 

Also, thanks for the comment on my shot... I practice every day.

Clever Moniker


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Great shot! Certainly shows that your daily practice has paid off nicely. Shooting "hunting-strength bands" and achieving "minute-of-squirrel-head" accuracy with them is the challenge that inspires me to go out and practice each day as well. Not as easy as shooting a light-banded "target rig".

Good job acquiring some good hunting lead too!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your shot just proves to always go for a head shot. another example of shot placement and practice coming through. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

temple shot on any small game will usually = instant death


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting! I never see any black squirrels on my hunting land, but i am sure i will see one, one day.

SMS


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding shooting young man, congratulations. There is no substitute for practice! If you can hit what you aim at, that is what is required.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> Thanks for the info guys! I try and learn from those before me.  Just so you know though, I didn't do this without forethought or practice... I try and study the forums as much as I can. I read the thread called Effective Hunting Setups and saw that some people were getting squirrels with steel, hence why even though I was worried it may be a little light... I gave it a go.
> 
> *However*, I listen to people who know more then me... I just ordered a 10mm lead mold to make some good hunting ammo!!
> 
> ...


Certainly you have very respectable shooting skills. Your shot on that squirrel was very good indeed. And you are to be commended for your practice. And you are quite right that some folks do use 3/8 inch steel and take squirrels with it. But in my opinion, the margin for effectively taking game with such light ammo is quite small ... I do not trust my skills to always make a perfect shot, so I much prefer to use heavier ammo on game. For sure it is a personal decision. I think you will like the authority of that heavier ammo. It should come in at about 90 grains, while the 3/8 inch steel is only about 60 grains. The heavier ammo will deliver a lot more energy on your target. You will have to practice with the heavier ammo, as it will shoot a bit lower than the 3/8 inch steel. Best of luck on your future hunts!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

@August West, Dr J, Imperial, mrpaint, SonoftheRepublic - Thanks for your comments guys, I hope to become as good as some of the folks on here with even more practice. 

@SMS - We have Black Squirrels, Gray, and Red... The Red watch the world in slow motion and can dodge anything like in The Matrix. I really want to have a Red but since I won't eat it cause of it's size, I will leave him be.

@Charles - I hope you didn't misunderstand me, or think I was being rude or anything... I just mean't that I had researched and practiced before going out and attempting shots on living creatures. That doesn't mean I was right, and I in fact think you are correct about the lead. I have to wait 2 weeks for the freakin' mold to arrive though!?! It's coming from the UK... for some reason that seems too long. lol

Clever Moniker


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

If you used the lost wax method, you only limitation would be the amount of lead at your disposal. One mold for each size and you are set for life!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

@Dr J - I searched "lost wax method" in the forum and didn't find stuff on molds etc. Is there a forum specific thread you could link me to?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> @Charles - I hope you didn't misunderstand me, or think I was being rude or anything... I just mean't that I had researched and practiced before going out and attempting shots on living creatures. That doesn't mean I was right, and I in fact think you are correct about the lead. I have to wait 2 weeks for the freakin' mold to arrive though!?! It's coming from the UK... for some reason that seems too long. lol
> 
> Clever Moniker


Not a problem at all ... I hope I did not seem testy or preaching. I was just trying to offer some reasoning behind my recommendation. I meant no criticism of you at all. I was serious when I said you are to be commended for your preparation ... research and practice.

For hunting I really like cylindrical slugs. Because of their shape, no matter how they tumble, they always hit with an edge, so they do more damage to the game than would a ball. You can make simple wooden molds and cast just about any size you want.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > @Charles - I hope you didn't misunderstand me, or think I was being rude or anything... I just mean't that I had researched and practiced before going out and attempting shots on living creatures. That doesn't mean I was right, and I in fact think you are correct about the lead. I have to wait 2 weeks for the freakin' mold to arrive though!?! It's coming from the UK... for some reason that seems too long. lol
> ...


No worries Charles. You didn't seem that way at all, and thanks for you complement as well. 

I like the idea of cylindrical slugs! I just hope I can be accurate with them. I'll make something up this weekend. I called everywhere to find scrap lead, holy smokes is that stuff hard to come by!

Clever Moniker


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice shooting, I have t seen black squirrel since boot camp in Illinois. U can get blocks of lead on ebay. If I search around. It's a decent price. I think


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Vetryan15 said:


> Nice shooting, I have t seen black squirrel since boot camp in Illinois. U can get blocks of lead on ebay. If I search around. It's a decent price. I think


Excellent idea, I didn't even think of Ebay lead! This morning I went out though and discovered you can get tons of lead at a Tire Repair Shop... You just have to ask for "lead wheel weights"... In case anyone else has a lead finding issue.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have looked on eBay and found people selling it by the blocks. From 5-60lba. That would b plenty for me to say the least


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I get lots of wheel weights from a local service station. As I have posted before, in many places they are moving away from lead, using zinc and even steel instead. But big trucks seem to have an exemption ... they need heavier weight for those big tires, so they are allowed to use lead. So you may have to sort your wheel weights to find those that are lead. If in doubt, just try to melt them. If they do not melt, then just scoop them out of your melting pot. You should get enough lead wheel weights to make it worth while at a tire store or service station.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> I get lots of wheel weights from a local service station. As I have posted before, in many places they are moving away from lead, using zinc and even steel instead. But big trucks seem to have an exemption ... they need heavier weight for those big tires, so they are allowed to use lead. So you may have to sort your wheel weights to find those that are lead. If in doubt, just try to melt them. If they do not melt, then just scoop them out of your melting pot. You should get enough lead wheel weights to make it worth while at a tire store or service station.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks for the heads up about the varying metals I may be dealing with. I have done some research and have lots of access to lead now. Just waiting for my mold to show up. I also took your advice on slugs and on the weekend contacted a friend to do up a aluminum slug mold. However! Lol Due to my impatience Charles, I picked up some 1/2in Ball Bearings... I shot some out of my current rig which I just changed the bands on. I believe they are .75 taper to .50 double TBG cut at 9in. I have a 33in draw. Those 1/2in BB shot out slow as molasses!?!?! Is is just my perception because I was shooting 3/8? I'm worried if I went for a rabbit, my ammo wouldn't have the speed it needs.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I know you directed this at Charles, hopefully you won't mind me buttin in. I promise it won't be too slow as is but be devastating with your current set up, however for that draw and ammo your bands seem a little long. I cut mine 8.5 and draw to 36 with the same taper, I would try 8" or maybe even 7.5.

Talking about not having enough power, look at my hunting power post and you will see what that set up does to a rabbit at 27 yds.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24151-hunting-power/

EDIT: That was a super burley set up for 3/8ths steel, you were practically dry firing. Try 1" to 3/4 singles, and that is still a bit on the heavy side imo. LOL


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

And the same set up with a squirrel.



and another



I am very confident in this set up with 1/2" lead and have taken a fair amount of game, believe me, squirrels are the cape buffalo of the slingshot world and there is no such thing as too much power.

EDIT: I stole that cape buffalo line from Nathan Masters and I agree totally. LOL


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> I know you directed this at Charles, hopefully you won't mind me buttin in. I promise it won't be too slow as is but be devastating with your current set up, however for that draw and ammo your bands seem a little long. I cut mine 8.5 and draw to 36 with the same taper, I would try 8" or maybe even 7.5.
> 
> Talking about not having enough power, look at my hunting power post and you will see what that set up does to a rabbit at 27 yds.
> 
> ...


It's hard to explain how I came to this setup using 3/8's. Please don't make me explain. Lol

I saw your thread a while ago but never realized you took that rabbit at 27 yards, nice one man!

I've been practicing using the 1/2 in tonight, but I gotta say, I don't enjoy the feeling of the big ammo. It may sound weird, but it just doesn't "feel" comfortable in my hand... hard to explain. I will use it to hunt this weekend and hopefully have another success story.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh no I absolutely understand, I feel the same when I shoot light ammo. HAHAHA There are two camps in the slingshot world light and fast, a lot of my British friends like 10 mm lead as fast as they can push it. Then there is the heavy and slow, obviously I fall into the second. Unfortunately I shot a lot of animals and found out the hard way my kill percentages go way up with heavy ammo.

Btw, the only reason I shot at that rabbit at that range is because I hunt with a dog and new that any solid hit and Jackie will do the rest, if you look close at those squirrels they both have dog slobber on them.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not hunting but just having fun, example of why I can take long shots, without a trained dog I would never suggest it and about 15 yds or closer is my limit.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Depending on your bands and your draw length, 1/2 steel may be a bit heavy. It will come in about 130 grains. Your 3/8 inch steel is only about 60 grains. That 1/2 steel will give you a lot more energy on impact. The real question is how accurate you are with it. You might want to try some 3/8 inch lead ball as an intermediate ... it comes in at about 80 grains.

As has been suggested, you might well benefit from shorter bands. To give it a try, just take the bands loose at the fork and tie them a bit shorter ... no need to cut them.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I have harvested small game with 3/8" steel. Good shot btw... For the past week or so, I have been shooting lead shot, that is just smaller than 3/8", but the weight of 7/16" steel. I'm getting 200fps at the 60' mark. It's much faster than 7/16" steel, actually very close to 3/8" steel speed.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Okay, so I've had zero success with 1/2in steel. I freakin' hate it too, aside from the no success factor. I practiced hard to try and get the hang of it, and I did get some good accuracy BUT, even with shortening my bands... so slow. I had a nice shot available to me for a rabbit, so I took it. He jumped out of the way as though he watched it in slow motion. lol

My mold came for 10mm lead. Also, my bands are now 20mm to 15mm .04 doubled latex cut to 10''. Now this is a set-up a guy can get used to!

@Performance Catapults, did you use a mold to make the lead? was it 8mm? Also, thanks for the compliment on my shot.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

It's close to 8mm. I do now have a mold, but I just don't have a lot of time to mold my own lead. I haven't practiced with steel since getting the lead ammo though. I believe the lead shot is more consistent.


----------



## davidjohn (Nov 21, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Vetryan15 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting, I have t seen black squirrel since boot camp in Illinois. U can get blocks of lead on ebay. If I search around. It's a decent price. I think
> ...


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice squirrel man. And nice shooting.


----------

